# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Is a hybrid hard drive (SSHD) worth it?

## Chloe11

I've been wondering about getting a new harddrive for my computer to store media and games i don't touch as often as WoW/BDO/B&S. I want a hybrid hard drive now, I want to know if it's worth buying?
Is the truth the same as this article said? Is a hybrid hard drive (SSHD) worth it? - Apple Tech Talk

----------


## BrianSchwarze

First of all, a hybrid hard drive is a compromise between SSD and HDD. However, its performance will never be at the level of a solid state. Moreover, it is much faster than a conventional HDD in many ways. I have recently replaced mine in hard drive recovery near me. It is fast and completely silent. Having a good hard drive is crucial for my work. Btw, I have recently converted one terabyte of multimedia. I hate this process, to be honest. I even fell asleep at my job because of it once xD.

----------


## AgnesiaBirgith

It is worth buying it. I recommend you to buy.

----------


## thor44

I have it and I recommend you to buy it, I don't know if any disk would be fantastic for me before I had Sata

----------


## albert53

I use a hybrid HDD and it's not too bad to recommend it, but I will be changing to SSD soon anyway

----------


## Justintoodo

Your site is the number to give information through which we can post good links
Login Page

----------


## Justintoodo

Your post is very helpful, good content and articles are always found here.
Pehli Film Ka Naam

HindiQA 
Entertainment

----------


## Justintoodo

This is your forum that gives the valuable information, I am continue to follow this is your post Amazon Anker Promo Code

----------


## itsalex537

An SSHD can be a better option if you want greater storage space with rapid boot-up times and quick access to regularly used programmes because it offers faster load times over time. A combination of SSD and HDD can also be used if storage space is all you require

----------


## brandonayub

> An SSHD can be a better option if you want greater storage space with rapid boot-up times and quick access to regularly used programmes because it offers faster load times over time. A combination of SSDand HDD can also be used if storage space is all you require


Agreed. If you want a larger storage capacity, go for a SSHD even if u have better options available because the speed that you get with SSHD is worth it from my experience. Leant it from the storageboxdirect gods  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

